# Using Clever dripper as a pourover



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

Has anyone tried using the clever without the stopper or already released?

Imagine it would need a pretty fine grind?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I'd go coarse & use lots of little pulses for a drip brew. There's a big gap under the filter paper so flow is not particularly restricted by the brewer (like with a Melitta, or Kalita Wave) so you need to control it more with the pour.

For immersions I use the finest grind I use for any manual brew method.


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

Also: you need to be carefull when pouring: the paper filters are more easily teared when used without the stopper.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

I often use the Bonavita immersion brewer this way. I bloom with the valve closed then open at the first pour. I just use my V60 grind and pour regime (3 pours) and always pour gently!

It would need to be very aggressive pouring to rip the filter. Why would you do that?


----------



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

I got something drinkable but as I don't have a real pouring kettle (I used a spouted tea brewing jug) controlling pour is a tadtricky


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

CrazyH said:


> I got something drinkable but as I don't have a real pouring kettle (I used a spouted tea brewing jug) controlling pour is a tadtricky


Then keep using as intended.


----------

